# Hotel Beach and Pool Usage?



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Can anyone recommed and hotel that lets non guest use their pool and beach. I know that there will be a fee for the service. I just don't know what hotel is the best for this?

Thanks!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm curious. Why do you want to use a hotels pool and beach?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Smiles:-) said:


> Can anyone recommed and hotel that lets non guest use their pool and beach. I know that there will be a fee for the service. I just don't know what hotel is the best for this?
> 
> Thanks!


You can try Jumeirah Beach Hotel, Ritz Carlton and the Grand Hyatt. All offer day passes, although there may be restrictions on weekends and if they are full.


-


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I'm curious. Why do you want to use a hotels pool and beach?


Because the pools at my Appt. are not completed yet and my daughter likes to swim (ok play in the water, she's 15 months).  We went to the public beach but I didn't like where we went and there is no shade or chairs. 

Thanks!


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

You can also try the Sheraton, it is not that expensive and it is nice, they have also a playground . We had no problem on weekends.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well what a great idea good thinking. Shade is important and there is a great lack of it at the beach especially close to the water. At Jumeriah Park further up on the sand they have lots of trees and shade, shaded tables, its quite pleasant and usually clean.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

The One & Only Royal Mirage on Jumeirah Beach used to charge 125aed for day entry to use the beach/pool. Not sure if they charge for infants. You do get an amazing day out for this package, waiters come round with water, fruit kebabs and cold towels to help cool you down. Lots of entertainment that you can join in with too if you want. I thought it was well worth the money. lots and lots of areas in shade and few diff pools and access to the beach!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Jumeirah Beach park is good because entry is so cheap (5aed) but the changing rooms are absolutely abismal and I really hope since my last visit sep 07 they have cleaned them up and installed showers that work and air conditioning!! Trying to shower and get dressed in a 80degrees changing room is not a nice end to a beach day!!!


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Jumeirah Beach park is good because entry is so cheap (5aed) but the changing rooms are absolutely abismal and I really hope since my last visit sep 07 they have cleaned them up and installed showers that work and air conditioning!! Trying to shower and get dressed in a 80degrees changing room is not a nice end to a beach day!!!


No they didn't change a thing and it is not a good idea to go on a friday.


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

sara81 said:


> The One & Only Royal Mirage on Jumeirah Beach used to charge 125aed for day entry to use the beach/pool. Not sure if they charge for infants. You do get an amazing day out for this package, waiters come round with water, fruit kebabs and cold towels to help cool you down. Lots of entertainment that you can join in with too if you want. I thought it was well worth the money. lots and lots of areas in shade and few diff pools and access to the beach!


Is the price from 2007? What is included?
As I know the Sheraton is the cheapest one and they charge more.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

tiscalina said:


> Is the price from 2007? What is included?
> As I know the Sheraton is the cheapest one and they charge more.


Yes that was the price last year when I was in Dubai, the price was for access to beach/pools and then when you are in there you are treated like a hotel guest and receive all of the complimentary things I mentioned above. How much is entry to the Sheraton? I know prices rise every year but didnt think it would have risen that much!!!!


----------

